# New budgie



## Suuzanne (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi, 
two days ago we found a budgie that was sitting in our garden. We could just pick him up and he wasn't scared. I have been looking everywhere for if someone is missing this bird on different websites and Facebook, without succes. I also posted the bird as found on a website for missing pets. with no responses yet.

We got a temporary small cage for the bird. And he is sleeping alot at the bottom of the cage, he also has his feathers puffed when he's awake. He does eat seeds.

So now I don't know if he's sick or just really tired and hungry from being outside for I don't know how long.

And do you guys think i can keep the bird and buy a bigger cage? Or wait untill someone picks him up?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you for rescuing the bird, however from your description it does seem that it may be quite ill. Any bird that sits at the bottom of a cage and is puffed up is very ill, and the fact that you were able to just pick him up is another indication of that. It is possible that the bird is dehydrated and starving from being outside and/ or have an illness. The best thing to do is take the bird to an avian vet for a determination of its condition, if there are no avian vets in your area look for a vet that treats exotics, they usually also treat birds. Should anyone contact you saying it is their bird it is best to require some type of proof of ownership. You can do a search here at this link by entering your country to see if there are any avian vets near you


https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

Thank you for rescuing the little budgie. 💜 

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

Cody has given you excellent advice and I agree with her completely.
Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.
Avian Association of Veterinarians

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*
*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums!!

You’ve come to the best possible place to learn even more about the best budgie care practices!

I’m so glad you were able to rescue this little one.

FaeryBee and Cody have given you great advice and resources and I agree with them completely. Please be sure to read through the links provided above to ensure you’re up to date on everything!

Please let us know how he’s doing after the vet visit! 
Best wishes 👋


----------

